# Amazing Cadenza on Youtube.com



## robert newman (Oct 4, 2006)

On Youtube.com

*Apap, amazing cadenza _ 2*


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

His originality and skill is undisputable. It all sounds really cool (and a bit folky)!

But I think he should compose (i.e. improvise) separately. I cannot see how this 'cadenza' fits a Mozart concerto. Maybe I'm wrong, but that's what I think.


----------



## captaintim (Feb 26, 2007)

He's unbelievable! Its obviously not meant to be a serious cadenza, so I don't think its a problem at all. Bear in mind that opera singers of mozart's day would sometimes insert whole arias from different operas in order to show off what they could do - i don't think mozart would object too much to someone having such fun with his music, especially as he probably played around just as much but in a different way in his own performances just for a laugh (what a git!)

Great musicianship, great to see the orchestra inspired by it too.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

captaintim said:


> Bear in mind that opera singers of mozart's day would sometimes insert whole arias from different operas in order to show off what they could do.


Yeah, that is true.


----------

